# Dietician/Nutrionist



## sshum (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi, Anyone have success w/ a registered dietician or nutritionist in the Toronto area? If so, please provide resouces. Thanks!


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

Ditto on that thought, I have been inquiring about one as well, any info would be appreciated, also from Toronto.


----------



## ppretty_poisonn (Jul 14, 2003)

If anyone sees a good dietician - please let me know as well. I'm in Richmond Hill ..and would really like to go and see someone that can help.







Ashleigh


----------



## canuckchyck (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi there,Was just wondering as well if anyone here in the Toronto area has seen a dietician and if it was helpful ? I was only wondering what the fees are like ?Thanks in advance for any info !!Melissa


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

I too would love to learn of a good nutrionist/dietician in the NYC area.


----------

